# Shop vise suggestions?



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I would like to find a bow vise that I can set up on my counter top (in my home office), use, and then take down. I am not even sure there is such a thing. I'm talking about those vises in the shops where you can put the bow in the vise, and then level it and work on it type stuff. I was hoping there was one that could be clamped onto a counter top that was decent.

Can anybody suggest something?

Thanks


----------



## flamethrower (Dec 15, 2004)

www.rsbowvise.com

www.ram-products.com


----------



## jf69 (Oct 9, 2005)

i second the rs bow vise. you can figure a way to make it portable. i have mine set up so i can work on rh or lh bows.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

These go for about $60 retail. They attach to the stabilizer hole so that you get a solid mount and do not have to worry about limb twist or padding changing the measurements for third axis leveling. If you are interested just shoot me a pm.


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Medicine Stone*

Medicine Stone makes the absolute best vise I have ever used. Solid and very precise. They are not cheap but in my opinion worth every penny. I can post a pic later if you want to see one. I have used apple, and RS and they do not even come close to the medicine stone vise. 

Keith


----------



## mitchell (Mar 5, 2005)

I have never owned one, but want a good quality starter. What features do I need to look for; or what makes one better than another?

Thank you for your help and suggestions.


----------



## NMP (Aug 6, 2003)

The one from L.A. Archery above will allow you to accurately set 3rd axis and perform any maintenance as well as the Medicine Stone as long as it is fastened down securely.


----------



## WI Moose (Feb 6, 2007)

Make a home made one. Take a 6"-8" long piece of 2"x2" piece of wood. Drill a hole at one end big enough to thread a 5/8" (I believe, fine thread too) bolt thru. Slip the bolt thru the hole in the wood and thread it into the to Stabilizer hole of your bow. Clamp the piece of wood to the counter/table. Your done. Inexpensive, but functional. Take your stabilizer to the hardware store to find a bolt with the exact diameter and threading.


----------



## BowLogicLS6 (Jan 27, 2007)

http://www.rsbowvise.com/


----------



## WilliamsTD (Oct 14, 2004)

Who makes the medicine stone vise?


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Vise*

Here are the pics of mine, this thing has absolutely no slop. 

Keith


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Medicine Stone makes it*

They used to be called Hansel Sight Company, I believe they are out west. 

This guy is the only place I have found that sales them. Email him at [email protected].

Keith


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

I have mounted my RS vise on one end of an 18" 2x4. With a "c" clamp I can mount it to nearly any flat surface with an accesable underside, most workbenches, picknic tables, I have even clamped it to a bow rack.


----------



## GeorgD (Nov 18, 2002)

I have one of the origianl Medicine Stones and it is still perfect. I've used it for years and set up countless bows. As stated above, not cheap, but well worth the $$$


----------



## Bow1 (Sep 14, 2004)

*Yep I had an original too.*

It grew legs, some time ago, I think it was a little bigger and black and silver were the colors, still had the brass in it in places.

Keith


----------



## bryanmhoff (Feb 22, 2007)

*Medicine Stone Website*

http://www.medicinestone.com/#

Great Item


----------



## K-Z0NE (Jan 13, 2007)

R.S. Bow-Vise :thumbs_up


----------



## RAZOR62 (Jun 7, 2006)

Here's one that I built (just finnished) using stuff that I had lying around. The only thing I had to buy was the toggle clamp- $12.00 everything else I was able to scrounge up.


----------



## Rod Slinger (Mar 1, 2007)

*Vise*

Great looking Vise.
What kind of clamp it this and where can I get one?

Thanks



RAZOR62 said:


> Here's one that I built (just finnished) using stuff that I had lying around. The only thing I had to buy was the toggle clamp- $12.00 everything else I was able to scrounge up.


----------



## MN Doe Hunter (Dec 22, 2003)

I bought the vise toad400 sells here in the classifieds. It is really well built, IMO.










http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=430929


----------

